
Fasting for three days can regenerate entire immune system, study finds (2014) - taigeair
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/03/12/fasting-for-three-days-can-regenerate-entire-immune-system-study/
======
skylan_q
Someone update the title to mention: June, 2014

~~~
skylan_q
Thanks.

------
tomhoward
Previous discussion on HN this week (different article but same study):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12451198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12451198)

------
tomrod
Interesting!

Here is a paper of one of the researchers quoted:
[http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/76/14_Supplement/4...](http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/76/14_Supplement/4313.short)

I couldn't find the paper the article was specifically about, but apparently
these researchers have been focused on the benefits of fasting for awhile. I
would love to see if a meta-study supports their conclusions.

------
franciscop
Are we still doing autoplay videos that are hidden on the bottom of the page?

~~~
amelius
Imho, browsers should be aware of it when users are listening to music, or at
least offer an option to mute all (autoplay) media.

~~~
franciscop
At least I caught the tab because there is a volume icon in the tab and I can
tap it to mute that tab. But still, the fault for autoplaying a "hidden" video
is pretty much from the website, not from the browser.

